# 41 - two failed cycles - in need of advice!



## bethone (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi there,

This is my first time posting on one of these forums - I'd just love some advice from you wise ladies.

I'm 41 and have just had a second round of failed IVF. The first was last September using 5 eggs I had frozen when I was 37 - sadly only one made it to fertilisation and didn't implant. I have just tried a fresh cycle with Dr Gorgy at the Fertility & Gynecology Academy. Alas I only have 5 follicles remaining - I produced 3 eggs, sadly 2 immature and one didn't fertilise. I feel so sad as I'd given this my all - been on DHEA and other supplements and an egg friendly diet for over 4 months, I really thought it would help. I have quite a stressful job and I'm sure that's a big factor - guess I just didn't manage to avoid the stress enough.

My partner already has two children and had a vasectomy reversal and has some issues with sperm morphology and density.

I just need to assess next steps. Do I need to be realistic and give up on the dream of having a baby with my own eggs at this stage? Or is it worth giving one last shot before considering donor eggs? Are there any clinics you would recommend?

All advice gratefully received.

B.


----------



## Happylife (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi,
I don't know where you are at. But if you can travel abroad at USA New York there is a new hope infertility center that treats over 40 women with mini ivf approach and very successful 
Google it and you may want to contact them.


----------



## bethone (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Happylife,

Thanks so much for your reply! Sorry, I'm based in London, I should have indicated. I believe Create Clinic here also offer mini ivf so I might reach out to them too - if anyone does have experience of treatment here do let me know!

Thanks so much,

Bethan.


----------



## citronella (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Bethan

Welcome to the forum and sorry to hear about your outcomes so far.  I do think there's still a chance.  I haven't started my cycles yet but I have similar number of follicles to you and have said to myself I will do 3-4 cycles (funds dependant!) before having to make a decision about donor eggs / adoption / leaving it all.  From my extensive research (and I've been doing loads since last year!), I believe at this age, and also if you have low ovarian reserve and/or frequent miscarriages it is both about the numbers game AND the individualised approach to treatment.  In terms of number of cycles, of course that is dependant on where you are financially but if money is no object, I would if I were you, go to the ARGC, give them all your history and results to date and get treated there.  I believe their approach is highly tailored and their success rates for women in our age group is really good.  And if that fails, I would do one final one cycle there and then make a decision if donor eggs is right for you.  

Re other clinics - Create is a possibility too but their approach is the opposite - I like their mild IVF approach in theory, but I've decided that if I respond to drugs, I'd rather get all I can out of my ovaries!  There is also a new treatment called One By One at the Bridge Centre which might be worth a look?

Best of luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

I had so called 'mild' ivf with Create - was on 150ui first 2-3 days, then 300 iu remaining 9-10 days. 
Didn't look like mild ivf to me tbh. 
I personally didn't like there but I know lots of women are happy with their approach/treatment.
What I didn't like most was that the only thing they were going to change was to increase a dose, so I'd be on 300 units throughout. I'd thought that worth trying different drugs since I clearly didn't respond well. Started with AFC of 11, got 2 follicles/eggs only on my first cycle.


----------



## ladykris (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Bethone,
So I've had quite a long road. Done IVF with some great clinics to find out bit by bit what might work for me. I would recommend the Lister in London (dr James nicopolous) if you are wanting to try own eggs. Very good at laying out facts so you can make an informed decision based on your personal and partner history. (He's a numbers guy). They also partner with IB Alicante for donor egg IVF. If your heart is in for own eggs go for it. But I would also say from my own experience that it broke my heart too many times to count. And my bank account. Each one is a fresh financial and emotional battering. Made more devastating by a stressful job (I hear you! ✌🏻). 
My partner was on Proxeed for 6 months (- cause admin!!) - and his numbers and mobility increased immensely. 
Best of luck. (And happy to answer if you have questions)


----------



## bethone (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you so much to you all for your feedback, I so appreciate your support and advice.

Altai - thanks so much for your thoughts re Create. I did wonder whether my high doses (300 Merional & Fostimon) may have contributed to the poor egg quality so I was wondering if mini ivf would be a better option. Dr Gorgy did advise that I might well have got the same result with a lower dose.

Citronella - thanks so much for your feedback, good luck with your cycles! I did consider ARGC alongside Dr Gorgy but had heard how full on it is there and I just wasn't sure I could balance this and my job without taking the time completely off (I was planning to take the two weeks off post transfer as I did with my first cycle). Be great to know how you get on there.

And LadyKris I'd love to hear more about your experience - my heart goes out to you going through so many attempts. Both my partner and I have been on Proxeed! My heart says one more attempt if I can afford it before moving to donor eggs - yet Dr Gorgy has said to me the chances would be around 5% and I just don't know if i'm setting myself up for more heartache. I feel I need to do my research and really evaluate all my options to know how best to move forward.I hope you have found a happy ending to your journey.

Thanks so much to you all!

Bx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are going through this. I would advise you to consider any good fertility clinic that has also experience in the field of PGS NGS, that is recommended in case of implantation issues, poor sperm quality (that might be the reason of mcs) and advanced maternal age. If I were in your position, I would consider two options, or even three- ivf oe with pgs ngs, ivf de and ivf de with pgs ngs x


----------



## bethone (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Miamiamo. As we only got one good egg which didn't fertilise in the last cycle there wasn't the option to do PGS. The clinic I went to can do it, but said it may not be worth if it I only had one embryo which made it to the right stage anyway.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Bethone - I had mini ivf in Russia, was on combination of pills with low doses (100-150iu) of injectables and got better result than with full stim. Financially it was worth it too😀. 

I can totally relate to the pgs issue. I was going to have it done and that was the reason for embryo banking. But the reality was different wasn't getting enought blasts for testing, ended up with mix of 'banking' and fresh transfers.


----------



## bethone (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow Altai, what a journey you've been on! Congratulations for getting there in the end...

How did it work with the Moscow clinic? Did you have to go there in person or did they give you the protocol to do here? What sort of pills did they recommend?

Thank you so much!

Bethan.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks bethone.
I went to Moscow for first consultations. But had all scans and bloods in the uk. 
Only went there  for EC and et (when had et). 
First cycle was a mix of tamixofen and 100-120 altermon (Greek version of fostimon). Initially I'd thought that I respond better to altermon and was worried using other drug. They let me use it even thou nobody in the clinic heard about it.  Other cycles I had to use fostimon (150) for injectables and again tamixofen.  One cycle was  with clomid. 
Overall, I got better response (i mean number of eggs retrieved) with mini than with full stim. 
It was good for my finances as well


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Altai - infertility treatments, particularly ivf is like playing highly-priced 'Russian roulette'. You'll never know if you lose or win. You can plan, but body's  response is the final word on the matter.


----------

